# overpass building tips ???



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

............


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I been to Paducah. Welcome to Hobby Talk.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

..............


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*There's more than one way...*

... to skin an overpass. On mine I used slices of 1x3 lumber in graduated sizes. I attatched a masonite roadbed to the the tops of the slices of wood. I had turns to take into consideration so I cut the masonite wider than the track to accomodate cork turn aprons (worth thinking about width, cuz its tough to add on width after the fact). There's a bunch of schools of thought. The train-boys have lots of intel on overpasses. Look on a few of their choo-choo sites for tips too. 

Here's a few not so great pics. Mostly showing the need to plan your width as well as height. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I never seen Land HO nekkid before!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Make sure that the overpass is high enough for anything you may run in the future....
Like AW tractor trailers... Hey, you never know... You might race them someday...
lol


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

.............


----------

